# iPhone 4 Micro Sim card



## MetalMeo (Sep 7, 2010)

I arrived in Dubai with my iPhone 4, and left my iPhone 3 back in the state. Stupid me forgot that iPhone 4 only use micro sim card.

Went to Etisalat and got a pre-paid sim card, which is regular size, and not micro. Anyone know where i can get a Pre-Paid Micro Sim Card?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

go to Etisalat they should be able to help you with this since they are now selling the iPhone4


----------



## rabih78669 (Sep 29, 2010)

MetalMeo said:


> I arrived in Dubai with my iPhone 4, and left my iPhone 3 back in the state. Stupid me forgot that iPhone 4 only use micro sim card.
> 
> Went to Etisalat and got a pre-paid sim card, which is regular size, and not micro. Anyone know where i can get a Pre-Paid Micro Sim Card?



Also, you can easily make a micro sim card from the regular, just search youtube for "how to make micro sim"


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

to make a micro sim card you need some tools to do it not sure though


----------



## MetalMeo (Sep 7, 2010)

I went back to etisalat and got a micro sim card. I donno why the one at airport told me they dont have it. Thanks guy


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My guess is that they didnt have one and just wanted you to buy what they have.


----------

